# Cereth contributes 1,096 anime-ted posts!



## Chaska Ñawi

Here's to Cereth, who bridges two of my favourite countries!

Here's to Cereth, who adds a truly cosmopolitan flavour to the forum!

AND ...

here's to Cereth and her postiversary!

*iiii mil felicidades !!!*

muchas gracias,
Chaska


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for your constant willingness to help and to contribute intelligent ideas. I'm looking forward participating in some of your next thousand posts!

*Happy Postiversary, Cereth!*


----------



## Cereth

Wow!
For me? .....really?
I thought I was somehow an invisible forera here...Thank you for taking me into account 
_*Kokoro kara arigatou!!!*_  (Thank you from the bottom of my heart)

Glad to know that I´ve been useful to anyone 

Big hug


----------



## Mate

La cultura japonesa
No es común por estos foros
Pero Cereth nos da a todos
Lecciones con su sapiencia.

Hemos de tener paciencia 
Si queremos, algún día
Que la bella mexicana
Nos revise la conciencia.

*¡¡ Mil felicidades Cereth !!*​Mateamarguísimo ​


----------



## frida-nc

Cereth, aunque andas lejos en el foro japonés y otros, nos visitas de repente para despertarnos y llamarnos la atencion a las alegrías y tristezas del mundo.  ¡Siempre un placer!
Abrazos.


----------



## Cereth

Muchas gracias Frida! you´re so sweet 

Y Mateamarguísimo ese poema-haiku  es genial!!!!!
Muchas gracias!!!
Un beso desde la tierra del sol naciente


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cereth, no me había dado cuant de que ya eres milero,   どうもありがとう  por siempre ayudar y espero sigas iluminando este foro con tus conocimientos

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILT

Aggggh! Late as usual! Congratulations Cereth! Your posts are invaluable, just like you


----------



## Cereth

muchas gracias miguelillo Y I love (ranitas) Translating
^_^
Ureshii ---> estoy feliz


----------



## AngelEyes

Cereth,

You're a very sweet person, and I've enjoyed talking to you. Congratulations on writing all those interesting posts.  




*AngelEyes*


----------



## cheshire

セレスちゃん、あなたもなかなかやるわね。
わたしも負けないわよぉ！
日本語フォーラムで、競争よ！ぷん、ぷん！


----------



## Cereth

Thanks Angel eyes and Cheshire cat ^^!!

kiss, kiss


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

OMG, I'm sooooo late!!!  

Perdóname, Azereth, por llegar taaaan pero taaaan pero taaaan súper-recontra-requete-ufff-wao-demasiado tarde!  Y de paso, ¡sin nada en las manos!   Qué verguenza de amiga que soy...   

Te debo los tequilitas, guapa, que no he tenido tiempo de ir al súper -menos aún a la licorería.  Pero cuando te fastidies del continente Asiático, puedes darte un paseíto por Caracas y aunque sea un cafecito compartimos.  ¿Sale?  

¡Felicidades, por tu primer _milestone_, preciosa!  Gracias por los mil y tantos aportes, Cereth, qué rico es tenerte en el foro.  Me encanta leer tus posts con sabor a sushi enguacamolado; siempre le das un toque interesante al Cultural.  Y no te preocupes, que nada te va a echar a perder la parranda de postiversario: me aseguré de que las tripas se quedaran en la carnicería.  

Ahí nos vemos, belleza!


----------



## Cereth

¡Qué dulce eres Venezolanita!

Jajaja Aunque estoy impresionada de que sepas mi verdadero nombre...(Azereth) ^^!!
Mochiron!!! Vamos a tomarnos ese Café!! que no creas el Tequila no lo extraño tanto teniendo sake y shoju, pero ahhh café venezolano que rico yo quiero beberlo hasta el fondo.

Que si algún dia andas por estos confines de la tierra te invito un buen sukiyaki ( solo carne selecta y rica , nada de asqueroso Offal..hehe).
Sushi enguacamolado? ohhhh Oishisou da ne! (looks tasty!!!)

Gracias por tus comentarios bella.

_Hirabayashi Takahashi Nishiyama Saitou_ *Azereth *
* *


----------



## _forumuser_

*Mil Felicidades Cereth san!*

 That's pretty much all I can say in Spanish... But it works well here...  

*これからも宜しくね！　\(^o^)/*​


----------



## Mate

Cereth said:


> ¡Qué dulce eres Venezolanita!
> 
> Jajaja Aunque *estoy impresionada de que sepas mi verdadero nombre*...(*Azereth*) ^^!!
> Mochiron!!! Vamos a tomarnos ese Café!! que no creas el Tequila no lo extraño tanto teniendo sake y shoju, pero ahhh café venezolano que rico yo quiero beberlo hasta el fondo.
> 
> Que si algún dia andas por estos confines de la tierra te invito un buen sukiyaki ( solo carne selecta y rica , nada de asqueroso Offal..hehe).
> Sushi enguacamolado? ohhhh Oishisou da ne! (looks tasty!!!)
> 
> Gracias por tus comentarios bella.
> 
> _Hirabayashi Takahashi Nishiyama Saitou_ *Azereth *
> * *


 


> *Thread: Decálogo del forero responsable (the dos and don'ts of responsible forero)
> 
> Híjole creo que estas son palabras mayores!!
> 
> Creo que el 12 que propone Belén es el único que me queda.... En el trabajo disimulas cuando estás mirando el foro y cambias con rapidez al diccionario para que parezca que estás buscando una palabra.
> 
> **Pero vaya que me he divertido con este decálogo...** para los que se animen a salir y hacer algo podemos ir juntos a tomarnos un café jajaa... o si no me ofrezco a pasear a sus perros y gatos también.
> 
> Cereth (ah..este es más o menos mi nombre, el real es Azereth).
> __________________
> 日本語の間違い直して下さい! nihonjin kareshi boshu-chu
> *


Say no more. Charly García


----------



## Cereth

Híjole!
Que me han callao la boca...jajaja I didn´t know you guys really read my posts so carefully jajaja....
I just hope I never mentioned I also work as "trata de amarillos" por acá jajajaja...
**joking**


----------



## Heba

Cereth, felicidades y muchas gracias para tu ayuda

Congratulations dear friend. You are a very sweet person. Thanks for always encouraging me and for helping me with my Spanish.


----------



## Cereth

Hebita chan!!!!!
Mucho tiempo sin vernos!!!!
Muchas gracias por todo, Your friendship is a treasure for me...
Te quiero mucho mi linda amiga!!


----------



## emma42

Felicidades, Cereth!
(No es invisible)
Emma42
x x
​


----------

